# Anyone put in GE Reveal 4' fluorescent lamps? Did they like them?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Electric_Light said:


> GE Lighting now offers Reveal in 4' T8 32W and T12 40W. One of the kind light output and aimed specifically for the consumer market. They're weird lamps with unusually low color temperature and CRI.
> 
> 2600 kelvin with 60 or 69 CRI.
> I don't like it at all.
> ...


They do not produce enough light and they are almost as bad as a high presser sodium lamp


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

I replaced some tubes of this type at a supermarket over a meat counter. They looked fine. We were short of 2 standard T5 fittings in the ladies rest room and installed two Sylvania reveal equivalents. Light levels were really poor


Frank


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

frank said:


> I replaced some tubes of this type at a supermarket over a meat counter. They looked fine. We were short of 2 standard T5 fittings in the ladies rest room and installed two Sylvania reveal equivalents. Light levels were really poor
> 
> 
> Frank


Nobody makes Reveal fluorescent equivalent. GE Reveal CFL and straight fluorescent uses a unique phosphor blend that is not available through anyone else.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Electric_Light said:


> Nobody makes Reveal fluorescent equivalent. GE Reveal CFL and straight fluorescent uses a unique phosphor blend that is not available through anyone else.


Yeah, but why you bustin balls? You and I both know damned well that there are fluorescent lamps that put out light a heck of a lot like a Reveal that are specially made for meat cases. They've probably been around since shortly after the dawn of fluorescent lamps. Jesus Christ, you lighting guys sure spend a lot of intellectual effort picking nits.


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Jesus Christ, you lighting guys sure spend a lot of intellectual effort picking nits.


Not all. Please don't profile! Some of us are actually electricians, as well.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Reveal that are specially made for meat cases.


Reveal is target marketed towards residential market for use all over the house. I can't think of anyone who envisioned about putting "meat display" lamps to light up homes.

Apparently some people like it. Their incandescent just looks a little whiter. I absolutely hate the Reveal fluorescent, although some people must like it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Electric_Light said:


> Reveal is target marketed towards residential market for use all over the house.
> 
> Apparently some people like it. Their incandescent just looks a little whiter. I absolutely hate the Reveal fluorescent, although some people must like it.


I said "...like a reveal...". 

Dude, you're probably a ton of fun at a party.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

GE is a major one world government player. They get huge tax breaks and they get our tax dollars via bailouts to fund the lobby effort to get the huge tax breaks. I won't purchase GE products any more.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Do I tell my local local electrical lighting rep that he is a 'lying little toe rag' or do I agree with him that the big boys of manufacture are protectionist and that they all more or less have equivalents.............. and my lighting rep is BSc Illumination boffin,


frank


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

My light bulbs burn out so fast I don't care. Trying some 130V ones. If they last longer I'll be happy!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

On another note I always try to stear clear of lighting design. Invariably something won't be quite as expected. I steer them towards more light and getting a lighting designer. My opinion will always be put as much as light in as you can afford.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Dude, you're probably a ton of fun at a party.


 
I shouldn't...:jester:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

The Lightman said:


> Not all. Please don't profile! Some of us are actually electricians, as well.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

frank said:


> Do I tell my local local electrical lighting rep that he is a 'lying little toe rag' or do I agree with him that the big boys of manufacture are protectionist and that they all *more or less have equivalents*.............. and my lighting rep is BSc Illumination boffin,
> 
> 
> frank


The big three make more or less equivalents for most items, but each have unique items not made by the competitors.

GE has their fluorescent Reveal. 
Philips has their RE90 T8 & CFL
Sylvania has their 2700 and 8000K T8s


----------



## lclight (Apr 27, 2011)

The Lightman said:


> Not all. Please don't profile! Some of us are actually electricians, as well.


You are right:thumbsup:


----------

